# Grand Ole Opry - Mezzanine or Main Floor?



## Betty (Jul 24, 2007)

Can anyone tell me which is better seating at the GOO - Row A Mezzanine to the right of dead center OR Row D Main Floor to the extreme left of the stage?

Thanks,
Betty


----------



## JLB (Jul 25, 2007)

Answered by email, by forwarding email to the authority.

Our gut says first row mezzanine, rather than an extreme side.


----------

